# اسرع الى معونتى يارب!!!!



## Dona Nabil (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*اسرع الى معونتى يارب..انقذنى يا الهى من يد الشرير القدير الذى يعرف من اين يدخل الى ويبعدنى عنك يا الله.....نعم انه حقل قدير بارع فى فعل الشر ويارع اكتر فى اقناعى بارتكاب الشرور....حقا انى لا اعرف ان ما افعله حماقه وشر الا بعدما افعله...بالفعل افعل يوميا الشرور بكل فرحة ...واتناسى ماهو الهى الحى الذى اتى الى لكى يعطينى الحياة الجديدة.....فاتى اليه بكل ما فى من عيوب وذنوب واثام وخطايا...الهى ارجع اليك بكل مافى....انزع عنى هذا الثوب العتيق واعطينى الثوب الجديد....اعطينى الحياة الجديدة يا سيدى...سامحنى على الى فات..وسامحنى على اوقات الشهوات..سامحنى على وقت الضعفات..سامحنى على كل الذنوب والفجور والكسول....سامحنى على عدم مجىء اليك فى اوقات ضعفى....سامحنى على اتكالى على ذاتى ..سامحنى على اتكالى على افكارى...سامحنى لانى فى يوم نسيت انك معايا ماشى ويايا ماسك بايدك كل خطايا..بحبك يا الهى..بحبك بس مش عارفة ازاى اجيلك تانى.....الشرير واقف على بابى بيمنعنى اجيلك من تانى..لانه عارف انك هتسامحنى وهتكون معايا وسادد خطايا ....هو عارف ان انت معايا وعارف كمان انك واخد بالك منى هو عارف وانا مش عارفة..هو عارف ومتاكد انه لو سبنى ارجعلك هتسامحنى...وانا مش عارفة كدة....يارب انا دلوقتى برفع قلبى اليك...برقع عينى اليك...برفع كل حواسى ليك...محتجالك يارب تدخل قلبى الحزين...وتشيل الظلمة والانين...محتجالك تدخل بفرح عظيم....محتجالك قوى يارب خليك معايا....قوينى انى اكون معاك قوينى ارجعلك من تانى قوينى وساعدنى وسامحنى يا الهى...عرفنى طريقك وازاى ارجعلك من جديد......سامحنى يا قدير​*


----------



## candy shop (7 أكتوبر 2008)

صلاه جميله اوى يا دونتى

ميرسى اوى يا حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أكتوبر 2008)

صلاه راااااائعه يا دونا 
مرسىىىىىى على الصلاه 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أكتوبر 2008)

> candy shop قال:
> 
> 
> > صلاه جميله اوى يا دونتى
> ...


*ميررررسى يا كاندى على مشاركتك وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أكتوبر 2008)

> kokoman قال:
> 
> 
> > صلاه راااااائعه يا دونا
> ...


*ميرررسى يا كوكو على مشاركتك وربنا معاك  .​*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (10 أكتوبر 2008)

امين

شكرا على روعة الصلاة​


----------



## kalimooo (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*...إنه يحبنا مثل أولاده الأعزاء جداً
. فلنحبّه،ونستغفره, لأنه سيُدخلنا إلى ملكوته فنعاين مجده.
شكراااااااا" اخت Dona Nabil على اتأمل الجميل
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح
*​


----------



## fight the devil (11 أكتوبر 2008)

أميــــــــــــــــــــــن

نعم يارب قويني وساعدني لكي امسك بيدك 


شكرا اختي دونا نبيل على الصلاة الجميله, وربنا يعوض حبك





تحياتي


----------



## totty (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*صلاه راااااااااائعه يا دونا

ميرسى يا حبيبتى*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 أكتوبر 2008)

> bnota_zr†a قال:
> 
> 
> > امين
> ...


*شكرا وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 أكتوبر 2008)

> كليمو قال:
> 
> 
> > *...إنه يحبنا مثل أولاده الأعزاء جداً
> ...


*نحن بالفعل اولاده وفدانا بدمه الثمين
شكراً  على مشاركتك يا كليموو وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 أكتوبر 2008)

> salman shamoon قال:
> 
> 
> > أميــــــــــــــــــــــن
> ...


*شكراً لمشاركتك وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 أكتوبر 2008)

> totty قال:
> 
> 
> > *صلاه راااااااااائعه يا دونا
> ...


*ميرررسى ياتوته لمشاركتك وربنا يباركك يا قمرررررر​*


----------



## bnt_Omelnoer (24 أكتوبر 2008)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *شكرا وربنا يباركك​*



كلام معزي لينا شكرا اختي


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 أكتوبر 2008)

> bnt_omelnoer قال:
> 
> 
> > كلام معزي لينا شكرا اختي


*ميرررسى لمرورك ومشاركتك وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## g_a_ll (27 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا يكون معاكي يا اختي ويهديكي الى طريق الرب يسوع المسيح
وانا واثقة انو مش حيتخلى عنك ابدا وحترجعي للطريق الصحيح بس انتي كمان كوني قوية وعندك نية لكدة
 امين


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 نوفمبر 2008)

> g_a_ll قال:
> 
> 
> > ربنا يكون معاكي يا اختي ويهديكي الى طريق الرب يسوع المسيح
> ...


*سؤال بسيط بس الكلام ده موجه لميييين بالظبط ؟؟؟؟​*


----------

